# Damos Files



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

Anyone have any they want to share? Or would they know where to get them?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Damos Files (AudiA4_18T)*

Interesting questions, answer is yes and no.


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

YGIM lol


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*

i want damos file. lots of fun could be had.


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

bump


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*

theyre out there.








i noticed earlier tonight youve been poking around in the right places.


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

lol although Ive come up short every time... I love how we have this motronic forum and no one has Damos files


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*

just because they aren't here doesn't mean they can't be found other places. you just haven't clicked the right link yet.


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_just because they aren't here doesn't mean they can't be found other places. you just haven't clicked the right link yet.









Your so sketch Ian lol... if you knew what link to click youd have your file now too


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*

a lot of time has passed since now and yesterday (or whenever it was) when i typed that.


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_a lot of time has passed since now and yesterday (or whenever it was) when i typed that.









alrite, enough of this YGIM


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*

its like [email protected] only difference is damos isnt easier to get when drunk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

bump


----------



## BudSpencer (Oct 27, 2008)

i have already D***S Files for VR6 16Bit and 1.8T Engines.
If Interested, please email me


----------



## AnotherA2VR6 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (BudSpencer)*

How about any 8bit, (M2.9) VR6? Willing to trade an ME7 1.8T, VR6, MED9, audi, volvo, vw, porsche, etc. Anyone?


----------



## JustinVW (Oct 30, 2008)

http://nyet.org/cars/files/damos.zip


----------



## ndnihil (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (JustinVW)*

Nice!


----------

